# Livey Yards near to A590 Cumbria



## Nous (18 January 2014)

I'm contemplating a move to south cumbria but need to know if there are any decent livery yards available. Looking at anything within easy reach of the A590 between Lindale and Barrow, must have a decent arena that's available to the liveries evenings and weekends i.e. no riding schools that have 1 arena with lessons booked in until 9pm  

I've found some yards through google but most don't have web sites so any info would be appreciated. 

Not contemplating an immediate move I just want to understand what I'm getting myself into


----------



## Oberon (19 January 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/horsesandponiesandtack/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/233925506787484/

Might help


----------



## Yasminmiller (26 January 2014)

If your still looking try here .Airfield farm flookburgh. They have an indoor arena with jumps horse walker and exercise ring which has lights if you decide to ride later on. Good stables and tack room and feed rooms.everybody is so friendly also good livery prices. Also plenty of hacking routes


----------



## Holly Hocks (28 January 2014)

I think there is one off the A590 in Bouth, but don't know it's name.  There is also another one one on the road between Greenodd and Grizebeck at Low Stennerley and in Ulverston there is one on the canal towpath, but I think the first two may have better facilities


----------



## Nous (1 February 2014)

Thanks for the info all, as I said not looking for an immediate move, just want to know that I'm not contemplating a move into a horsey wilderness LOL.


----------

